# DMG R35 GTR gets the magic treatment.



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/167174-dmg-gt-r-gets-magic-treatment.html

Robbie


----------



## nick_moss (Aug 29, 2009)

Robbie have you moved?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

He's not on the forum anymore im afraid.


----------



## nick_moss (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh...
Thank you for letting me know Mookistar.


----------

